# Jamis Buck NPC generator



## Blacksad (Jul 27, 2002)

I won't ask for a release date (because the answer might be one month later than before you asked)

But I would like to know if jamis still work on it?


----------



## Leopold (Jul 27, 2002)

jamis shut down all work on his generators months ago. He simply didn't have time to update them all.


----------



## Blacksad (Jul 27, 2002)

He shut down the website because he became a father IIRC.

But didn't he said that he continued to work, at a much slower rate, on his generator 

Did he completly abandon everything on his generator?


----------



## bushfire (Jul 27, 2002)

Unfortunatly, it looks like he also stopped work on Medusa, which was to be the heart of not just the updated NPC Generator but also the Realmscrafter product.

Anyone hear anything about either of these two programs in the last several months??


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 27, 2002)

There is no work being done on them to anyone's knowledge.  Jamis hasn't updated his dev journal in forever.  Which is understandable, as Leopold said, Jamis has a child now, and that is most likely taking up all his time (as it should).


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2002)

Jamis stopped doing the website because he no longer has the time to both do that and work on the generator; as far as I know, he's still working on the generator, though.  I imagine his priorities have changed a bit over the last few months!


----------



## Nathal (Jul 29, 2002)

Jamis is responsible for the macro I used to generate all of the random tables in the upcoming World Builder's Guide from Troll Lord games (the book I co-authored with Gygax).

He is a swell guy!  

~Dan Cross


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 29, 2002)

Edit: Jamis posted, making my post irrelevant.


----------



## JamisBuck (Jul 29, 2002)

Guess I should check out these boards once in a while, to stay on top of discussions like this...

Anyway, I'm still around.  Indeed, being a father has taken up a lot of my time, but I don't regret a single second of it.   It's all been great.

As for generators, I admit that I have taken something of a hiatus from RPG programming.  I think I burnt myself out last year.  However, what with the release of the Epic Level Handbook, my thoughts have been turning back to a certain NPC generator that I've been promising forever...  I'll probably resume work on it in the next month or two, depending...

It should also be mentioned that, in addition to a full time job and parenthood, I'm also starting a graduate program here at BYU in January.  My freetime will dwindle to next to nothing at that time, so if you haven't seen anything from me before then, don't expect anything new for a while afterwards.

As for RealmsCrafters (and I'll post this on the RC messageboards as well), it is effectively dead.  Robert Kozak had a pretty rough year, and by January of this year was pretty much through.  With my time as limited as it was, he and I decided that it might be best if we both just stepped out of the scene and let the remaining members carry on, if they chose to.

It appears that they chose not to.

I apologize for not posting something about this sooner...I have to admit that I though Robert would do so, but he _has_ been busy.  At any rate, consider this notice that RealmsCrafters is no longer expecting to release any software in the near future. (Incidentally, Robert and I both felt that perhaps in a while we would pick up that fumbled ball and try to do something with it...you may or may not hear the name "RealmsCrafters" resurrected again sometime...)

At any rate.  That's where things stand right now.  Thanks for your support, everyone!  I still appreciate the e-mail I get about the generators, and it's nice to know that they're still being used.  And I must say I'm pleasantly surprised that there have been no other significant NPC generators released... I keep holding back on resuming my next version, expecting someone else to step up and beat me to it. 

Thanks again, and happy gaming!

- Jamis


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 30, 2002)

JamisBuck said:
			
		

> *And I must say I'm pleasantly surprised that there have been no other significant NPC generators released... I keep holding back on resuming my next version, expecting someone else to step up and beat me to it.  *



Of course some of us (myself included) haven't created them because we figured you were coming out with a new version any moment.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 30, 2002)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *
> Of course some of us (myself included) haven't created them because we figured you were coming out with a new version any moment.  *




Yep.  I'd prefer to get it from the Master, anyway.


----------

